# Canadian consulate strike



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I heard that the Canadian Consulate in Pretoria(and other countries) is striking. Does anyone know if this is still the case? We are (were) expecting our work permit to arrive any one of these days. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe it's this, but that's not only for Pretoria:


> The Professional Association of Foreign Service Officers (PAFSO) union is currently taking strike action. PAFSO union members responsible for processing visa applications have been walking out of offices in Canada and overseas.
> 
> Posted processing times for both temporary and permanent resident visa applications do not take into account work stoppages.
> Anyone applying for a visa should anticipate delays and submit their application as far in advance as possible.
> ...


Processing times: Permanent Residence — Economic classes


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks..our immigration lawyer just sent me the above a few minutes ago. Hope the strike ends soon!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't even know one was going on, until I had to visit the CIC website for a newcomer.

Hope you don't have much of a delay!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Found more info in the newspaper:




> OTTAWA — The Conservative government’s latest hard line stand with striking diplomats has left unions representing thousands of public servants locked in similar disputes bracing for a long battle to reach settlements.
> 
> Canada’s striking diplomats turned up the pressure with walkouts in Ottawa and at 12 embassies abroad aimed at disrupting Prime Minister Stephen Harper’s foreign travel plans and international priorities after another round of contract talks failed.
> 
> ...


Read more: Mass walkouts by diplomats in Ottawa and at missions abroad


----------

